# In einer virtuellen Maschine entwickeln (Virtual Box)



## Bud (28. Jun 2012)

Moin Leute!

Ich arbeite an einem kleinen Java-RMI Projekt. Den RMI-Server programmiere ich in einer virtuellen Maschine (Windows XP SP3, 1GB, kein Virenscanner, keine Updates, VirtualBox). 

Den RMI-Client entwickle ich auf den Wirtsystem. Das Wirtsystem ist wie folgt ausgestatte: Intel Dual Core 2,3 Ghz, 4GB RAM, Windows 7.

Auf beiden Systemen arbeite ich mit eclipse.

Jetzt habe ich das folgende Problem. Nach einer gewissen Zeit, sagen wir nach einer 1 Stunde, wird der gesamte Computer ätzend langsam. Im Taskmanager sehe ich, dass VirtualBox ca. 25 % CPU verbraucht. Wenn ich die virtuelle Maschine neustarte, läuft alles wieder flüssig.

Habt ihr eine AHnung, woran das liegt? Kann Java so eine Last erzeugen? Entwickelt Ihr auch in virtuellen Umgebungen?

Gruß,
Bud


----------



## Marco13 (28. Jun 2012)

Spannend wäre: Was MACHST du in dieser Stunde? Vielleicht irgendwelche Server/Threads starten, die nicht wieder gekillt werden?


----------



## homer65 (28. Jun 2012)

Und was sagt der Taskmanager in der virtuellen Maschine?


----------



## Bud (28. Jun 2012)

Hallo Leute.

der RMI-Server wartet auf Verbindungen - und ich mache immer wieder RMI-Clients auf dem Wirtsystem auf. Aber ich beende die Anwendungen auch immer wieder. Muss ich die RMI-Verbindung explizit trennen, oder reicht ein Schließen des RMI-Clients?

Im Taskt-Manager der virtuellen Maschine gibt es keine Auffälligkeiten, die Last liegt bei ca. 2 % . Gleichzeitig zeigt der Wirt aber an, das die CPU Last der virtuellen Maschine bei ca. 25%  liegt.. Sehr kurios.

Vielleicht ist VirtualBox ja das Problem


----------



## Gast2 (28. Jun 2012)

Moin,

ich nutze VirtualBox und VMware gleichermaßen. Mein Subjektives Gefühl ist das VirtualBox mehr Probleme beim virtualisieren hat. Daher kann es möglich sein das Dein Host-BS VirtualBox auf Dauer durcheinander bringt. Ich habe gerade nochmal auf meinem Server geschaut und da laufen 4 VirtualBox Maschienen seit 2 Tagen (ja ich weis, erst frisch aufgesetzt) ohne Probleme. Gast ist allerdings auch Linux.

Du kannst ja mal WinXP durch Linux ersetzen und posten ob das Problem dann noch immer besteht.

hand, mogel


----------



## Plopo (29. Jun 2012)

Wie viel RAM ist denn, nach dieser 1en Stunde, belegt?
Vll. ist dies dass Problem.


----------

